# Seitenverhältnis von 2 zu 3 errechnen



## Wombo (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich fotografiere Digital im Seitenverhältnis von 2 zu 3. Meine Bilder sind also z.B. 2000 x 3000 Pixel groß. Zum verschönern der Bilder füge ich einen Digitalen Rahmen hinzu. Die Größenangaben erfolgen in Prozent. Also z.B. Schwarzer Rahmen 3 Prozent in der Breite und 2 Prozent in der Länge. Dadurch wird der Rahmen gleichmäßig Breit. Anschließend habe ich aber nicht mehr das Seitenverhältnis von 2 zu 3, weil wenn ein Bild z.B 20 x30 cm groß ist und ich auf allen Seiten 5 cm dazu geben würde, dann habe ich 30 x 40 cm und somit ein Seitenverhältnis von 3 zu 4.
Meine Lösung war nun das ich das Bild vorher geringfügig beschneide damit es nach erstellen des Rahmens das passende Seitenverhältnis hat. Jetzt wollte ich mir eine Exceltabelle erstellen in der ich die Bildmaße eingebe und die Prozenteingaben des Rahmens. Eventuell sogar mehrere Prozentangaben weil der Rahmen häufig aus mehreren Farben besteht. Und als Ergebnis will ich wissen auf welches Maß ich das Bild vorher schneiden muss um es anschließend im richtigen Seitenverhältnis zu bekommen. Oder gibt es eine feste Formel? Die Proportion des Bildes sollen beibehaltn werden.  Ich hoffe es gibt hier einige Experten die nicht so ratlos davor sitzen wie ich.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Dezember 2006)

Wie sieht denn der Rahmen aus?
Man kann übrigens beim Auswahlrechteck unter "Art" ein festes Seitenverhältnis angeben.
Alex


----------



## Wombo (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

das mit dem Auswahlrechteck und dem festen Seitenverhältnis ist mir bekannt. Es schein mir als ob das Problem noch nicht richtig verstanden worden ist. Der Rahmen besteht aus einem dünnen Schwarzen Strich, einen etwas dickeren Weissen und einen noch dickerer Schwarzen. Dadurch erhält man einer Passepartouteffekt. Der Rahmen soll aber recht und Links, oben und unten gleich dick sein. Wenn ich das Auswahldreieck benutze habe ich zwar mein gewünschtes Seitenverhältnis von 2 zu 3 aber der Rahmen wird beschnitten und ist nicht mehr überall gleich dick.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Dezember 2006)

Mach den Rahmen doch über einen Ebenstil. Dann verlierst du zwar etwas an den Rändern vom Bild aber der Rahmen ist immer gleich.

Beispiel bei dem ich davon ausgehe das der dünne Strich aussen beginnt (Pixelangaben sind natürlich selber anzupassen): 

Dünner Strich mit "Kontur" ...innen...1 Pixel Farbe schwarz


Dickerer Strich mit "Schatten nach innen" ; Distanz 0 Pixel; Unterfüllen 100%; Größe 3 Pixel; Farbe weiß

Noch dickerer Strich mit "Schein nach innen"; Quelle Kante; Unterfüllen 100%; Größe 8 Pixel; Bei Qualität den Punkt Bereich auf 1 % setzen; Farbe schwarz

Sollt der dünne Strich innen beginnen dann einfach die dementsprechenden Konturen größer machen



Alex


----------



## Wombo (2. Dezember 2006)

Ja, das hört sich gut an. Ich werde es gleich Probieren. Sollte es nicht klappen dann melde ich mich noch einmal. Ansonsten vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.


----------

